# US Observation/Liaison aircraft of WWII



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 3, 2019)

Anyone know of good books on US Observation/Liaison aircraft in WWII? Hard to fine anything it seems.


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 3, 2019)

These are the only ones I have


----------



## Wurger (Sep 3, 2019)




----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 4, 2019)

Pretty slim pickings. Just ordered a used copy of the top book. See a few Auto/Biographies of L-bird pilots in WW2. Must look into getting a couple of those as it should make for interesting reading. Something a little different that a fighter pilots Bio.
Looking for something with more pirtures than anything else, like those "Detail & Scale" books on other aircraft.


----------



## jetcal1 (Sep 4, 2019)




----------



## JMBIII (Sep 6, 2019)

Paperback, Pub. 2013, 80 pages


----------



## warbooklover (Sep 6, 2019)

Here's a few free publications for direct download...

*U.S. Army Center of Military History*
Eyes of Artillery: The Origins of Modern U.S. Army Aviation in World War II (CMH Pub 70-31)
The Origins of Modern U.S. Army Aviation in World War II - U.S. Army Center of Military History

*THE AIA HISTORICAL ARCHIVE*
https://www.aia-aerospace.org/research-center/history/
https://www.aia-aerospace.org/wp-content/uploads/2016/06/THE-1944-AIRCRAFT-YEAR-BOOK.pdf

*Army Air Forces Numbered Historical Studies*
Evolution of the Liaison Type Airplane 1917-1944
http://www.ibiblio.org/hyperwar/AAF/AAFHS/AAFHS-44.pdf

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

